# green alge//what starts it whats it live off?



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

my planted tank is doin sweet ,, but since my alge eater died ive noticed tiny spots of green alge growing,, even on the fast growing water sprite .. um gonna trim them peaces anyways its growin to fast for a 10g and for fertz.. i just been using a cap of excel and half cap of pottassium i added last week i noticed a few new growths had yellow on them..

as a rule ive been puttin a cap of excel and a cap of flourish comprehensive i go tthe other stuff but i only use it when i kneed it


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

i up-dated to a 20 watt grow bulb would that be it? the last bulb was a dull 10 watt so now what do i do?mabe raise the bulb 2-3 inchs? or candy cane style some black tape around it?


----------



## FishermanCanada (Feb 12, 2007)

some say a few willow tree branches in your tank will rid it of green water and algae. it starves the algae of its nutrients.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

that could be a idea.... um just wonderin if i raise the lights that would cut back the light..? i think i got to many watts


----------



## nameless (Oct 17, 2006)

There is a delicate balance among lighting, fertilizers and CO2, if one is out of the way, algea booms.
As u mentioned, u've noticed the algea after increasing the watt, so replace them with the older ones, or raising them would be beneficial too. But u have to try first, and while trying lower the dosage of fertilizers. Have u checked the level of phosphorus? If its high, u can also use seachem phosguard in your canister filter.


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

the way my water sprite bloomed up i cant see any fert being to high my nirates went down over night it seemed i raised the light 2-3 inchs mabe that well help


----------

